
Free Java doc hosting for open source projects - maxcellent
http://www.javadoc.io/
======
maxcellent
basically:
[http://www.javadoc.io/doc/$groupId/$artifactId/$version](http://www.javadoc.io/doc/$groupId/$artifactId/$version)
will link to specific javadoc version of an artifact released to central maven
repo. Or
[http://www.javadoc.io/doc/$groupId/$artifactId](http://www.javadoc.io/doc/$groupId/$artifactId)
(without $version) for the latest version.

For example: version 4.0.6.RELEASE of Spring-core
[http://www.javadoc.io/doc/org.springframework/spring-
core/4....](http://www.javadoc.io/doc/org.springframework/spring-
core/4.0.6.RELEASE)

or simply: [http://www.javadoc.io/doc/org.springframework/spring-
core](http://www.javadoc.io/doc/org.springframework/spring-core) for the
latest version

